# Where is the snow, Where is the rain



## jbs1677 (Feb 25, 2010)

I am seeing rain on the radar.  Hearing that its raining in VT.  Snowing in the Catskills...  I am headed up to Killington on sat morning and don't want the rain to take it all away.  someone talk to me.


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2010)

First of all, I doubt the rain will "take it all away". At least for now elevation is helping, and I'm hearing reports that it's still snow in the VT mountains at least. That can change, but it looks like any rain Killington gets will change back to snow. I think you'll be fine. Bases will be deep.


----------



## Mapnut (Feb 25, 2010)

Not sure if this helps you draw a line on your map or not, but the New York City vicinity changed over from rain to snow about 7 am and it's still snowing.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2010)

With limited elevation reports, I'm checking around Twitter sites...Killington hanging onto heavy snow above 1000feet...suspect that level increases later this PM but summits may continue piling on.  If it holds, I may have to adjust summit accumulations up a bit...but it's just gravy at this point.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 25, 2010)

This storm is vertical. Very strange! If this shifts 50 miles east, we are all golden!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2010)

andrec10 said:


> This storm is vertical. Very strange! If this shifts 50 miles east, we are all golden!



We don't want to think about 50 miles West


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 25, 2010)

drjeff said:


> We don't want to think about 50 miles West



Jees, why did you even say that!!! Hope you did not jinx us!


----------



## gladerider (Feb 25, 2010)

still coming down hard here in lower manhattan. a little bit of rain about 2 hours ago, but that did not last.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Feb 25, 2010)

From the looks of the webcam, it looks to be snowing at pico.


----------



## amf (Feb 25, 2010)

Snowing hard in Canaan Valley, WV.  None of that heavy chowdah parc. Can't believe every trip I've planned north this year has ended up with better conditions to the south - this coming weekend probably being the same way.


----------



## Masskier (Feb 25, 2010)

I just came back from Burke and from Cannon south it was all rain. ugh


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 25, 2010)

RIght now heavy wet snow tilton north.  very wet


----------



## octopus (Feb 25, 2010)

raining in rutland. just got here from boston, pretty much rain the whole way up.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 25, 2010)

Unfortunately I'm in a hotel in the mid-west but radar on The Weather Channel looks like rain east of the NY state line and snow to the west.  According to my wife it was snowing all day at my house in Jersey but I won't be there until Saturday unless I get stuck somewhere else.


----------



## denvervega (Feb 25, 2010)

All snow in this part of the Catskills (halfway btwn. Plattekill & Belleayre) Easily 3 ft. and still dumping. The temps. have dropped slightly (28.5) the past couple of hours creating a much lighter 4-6" on top. Race you to first chair.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 25, 2010)

no rain. all snow here in jersey. i just shoveled 6 inches. it's still puking.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 25, 2010)

denvervega said:


> All snow in this part of the Catskills (halfway btwn. Plattekill & Belleayre) Easily 3 ft. and still dumping. The temps. have dropped slightly (28.5) the past couple of hours creating a much lighter 4-6" on top. Race you to first chair.



I've never had the urge to head out to Platekill/Belleayre until reading this post.   If I leave now, you'll probably still beat me to first chair.


----------



## dmc (Feb 26, 2010)

Still dumping in Hunter.... Insanely ridiculous amounts of snow..

4 feet? 5 feet?  I have no idea anymore....


----------



## gladerider (Feb 26, 2010)

i just shoveled another a foot or so of snow. still coming down.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Feb 26, 2010)

How's it up at jay? 
Anything?

What's the latest on the storm track?

Anyone...anyone..Bueller?


----------

